# Beretta Pistol Sights



## pccraig (Jan 29, 2019)

Id like to replace the rear sights on 2 of my Cheetah pistols.

Does anyone know if Beretta uses standard dimensions for the rear sight dovetail ?

I'm looking at some of the 92 rear sight options.

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, a 92 sight will not work. Heck, there are several different 92 slides - and each has different sights. 

I did send you a PM, though


----------

